# Snow Foam - Help needed



## Newms (Jun 14, 2007)

Right. I bought a Karcher Foam Lance the other day. And like the title says i got ther bottle of snow foam to. Now do i dilute it or poor neat snow foam into the bottle of the foam lance?

Sorry for the dumb question.... :lol:


----------



## Snowwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

Pour the Snow Foam neat into the dilution bottle. I usually use roughly an inch in my 1litre bottle with a little Poorboys Slick and Suds shampoo for good measure!


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

and top the rest up with warm water


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I use 1" of SSF with 1" of CG maxi suds and then fill upto three quarts with warm water (dont ask me why).I dont have a foam lance so I find a slightly richer mix works better for me.


----------



## Mesa (Nov 29, 2007)

I was just about to post the same question but a little more specific (apologies for the hijack):

*Q:*
Does snow foam get to the point where there's no advantage (in terms of the amount of foam created) in adding more/making the mixture stronger as it won't foam anymore and will be a waste of product? ie 1cm will foam the same as 4cm so there's no point in adding more. If that makes sense?

Another question I had is:

*Q:*
Why do people add "shampoos" to their mix, surly they will make the foam cling less therefore making it less effective?


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

adding shampoo helps with the cleaning process

adding more snow foam has no extra benifits as you said its a waste of product

it put in roughly a few cm of snow foam and a capfull of CG maxisuds


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Mesa said:


> *Q:*Does snow foam get to the point where there's no advantage (in terms of the amount of foam created) in adding more/making the mixture stronger as it won't foam anymore and will be a waste of product? ie 1cm will foam the same as 4cm so there's no point in adding more. If that makes sense?
> 
> *A:* Obviously there's a point of diminishing returns to be had, but 1 vs 4 should equal much thicker foam and longer dwell time. Stronger solution may equal better muck removal as well.
> No harm in trying and experimenting, that's part of the fun aspect - finding what works for you best.
> ...


Because someone tried it and believes they ended up with a better shampoo.
I advise not to mix, as you don't know how the two or more chemical combinations are going to react to one another.
Also, the claim of the other soap(s) which when used in a bucket gives a glossier finish rinsed, or feels more freer when wiping your mitt across the paintwork, added to the SSF gives a better all round solution is preposterous, IMO.
I've used neat SSF and it works just fine as a shampoo through the Gilmour foamer.
I've also used a number of others, some being more suited to a bucket though due to more product required to generate enough solution to save refilling, and enough foam to be worth using in the first place through the foamer.
Bottom line, if anyone feels the SSF doesn't do the cleaning well enough, then they're not using it correctly or are falling victim to the placebo effect/Emperor's new clothes syndrome, in which case they should drop the SSF and find another foaming soap that has all the properties their "concoction" has.
In the case of those who put 3-4 cms total in their lance/foamer, I'd lay odds on they never put that much SSF on its own in, and haven't realised they've made a stronger solution, which does all they think it does.

Only one wash and wax shampoo that I used via the foamer gave me a problem with lubricity, and since I don't do 2 buckets, it's sat unused since.
As for SSF - only tried Autobrite's, so I can vouch for theirs, assuming the others are different some how, and the SSFs are not all a generic shampoo which they buy and rebrand as their own.
If that's the case, then perhaps some people who've found their non-AB SSF to be lacking, have a case - but in that case, it's simply a matter of not using it and changing to something else rather than play amateur chemist.

There you go - just my view on some of the mythical aspects this forum (and industry) throws up on certain occasions.


----------



## jimjon (Mar 30, 2007)

PJS said:


> Because someone tried it and believes they ended up with a better shampoo.
> I advise not to mix, as you don't know how the two or more chemical combinations are going to react to one another.
> Also, the claim of the other soap(s) which when used in a bucket gives a glossier finish rinsed, or feels more freer when wiping your mitt across the paintwork, added to the SSF gives a better all round solution is preposterous, IMO.
> I've used neat SSF and it works just fine as a shampoo through the Gilmour foamer.
> ...


good post, very useful read, used my AB lance for 1st time today and seemed fine with no shampoo adding, just SSF


----------



## urfankhaliq (Jul 1, 2009)

*Snow Foam enough?*

Hi I have a question,

Im looking to purchase a pressure washer and snow foam etc with the view to use that alone weekly to clean my car. Is it enough alone to clean the car and not have to go over it with a mit and shampoo?

Urfan


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

urfankhaliq said:


> Hi I have a question,
> 
> Im looking to purchase a pressure washer and snow foam etc with the view to use that alone weekly to clean my car. Is it enough alone to clean the car and not have to go over it with a mit and shampoo?
> 
> Urfan


That will depend on 
1) The flow rate of the power washer
2) The power washer shampoo used
:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Avanti said:


> That will depend on
> 1) The flow rate of the power washer
> 2) The power washer shampoo used
> :thumb:


and the car needs to be well protected - i.e waxed, to aid the water sheeting process


----------



## taw1a (Jul 21, 2008)

i just got a power washer and a foam lance, i now need a wax friendly snowfoam as the last thing i want is wax strip! Whats the best/safest

thanks


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

taw1a said:


> i just got a poewr washer and a foam lance, i now need a wax friendly snowfoam as the last thing i want is wax strip! Whats the best/safest
> 
> thanks


I'm still trying to find a product that defiantely strips the wax, they are all safe :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Avanti said:


> I'm still trying to find a product that defiantely strips the wax, they are all safe :thumb:


using about 3 inches of neat meguiars apc did'nt strip the Zaino Z2 off my fiesta the other day before i used the Sonus SFX4 sealant, so i gave it a going over with Carlack NSC before the SFX4


----------



## rtz62 (Jul 20, 2009)

Just seen this post.

I used my Karcker 7.80 on an old-ish Audi A6 I own (mint condition, 1 owner) and had no snow foam, so used TFR instead - made me realise why I don't use it, as although it cleaned the car off well, it left a 'residue' that I had to rinse away with pure clean water.

So, I've just ordered a Karcher Heacy Duty Foam Lance + fittings & 5l snow foam for £57.95 delivered, whic I think is reasonable.


----------



## rtz62 (Jul 20, 2009)

Forgot to add, the Audi is polished / waxed with Meguiars or polishes from Chemical Guys, so the finish on it is excellent. Can only hope the TFR hasn't stipped too much away....


----------

